# PSU 3-5k for i5 760, will use later with i7/1070 equivalent



## mitraark (Jun 20, 2017)

Need a PSU, for my M68 motherboard actually. But I use a CX400 for my i5 760 rig, so was planning to take that and get a new PSU for the i5, which I will probably replace in a year or two.

Shortlisted

Antec VP550P

Seasonic 520

Seasonic 620

To be honest I don't think I'll ever buy a 1070 range GPU, I hardly use my PC now, still I feel it would be a decent investment to go for a good PSU. But at the same time I don;t want to spend a lot because I am not going to use it as much.

Is the Antec PSU good enough or should I stick to Seasonic as everyone recommends? Any other PSU anyone wants to suggest ? Should I go for Modular ? I have a Corsair Air 240 cabinet, modular would let me remove the cables not needed, the cabinet isn't that big. I'm open to all options.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 20, 2017)

Update: Antec VP650PM, modular PSU available for Rs 4700 in MD Computers. GO for it ?


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2017)

Stick with Seasonic. If your future upgrade won't require higher power, go for 430w.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't know, Antec isn't that bad, modular would be a relief from those mess of cables. 430W is too low for comfort, 520 costs Rs 5700.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 20, 2017)

Antec VP550P


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 22, 2017)

go for seasonic s12 ii 520


----------



## gta5 (Jun 22, 2017)

see you have been using seasonic si2II based CX 400 for what ? 6-7 years ? 


antec vp550p has "sleeve bearing fan"and average 5vsb caps ... those are the weak points... still good for 5-6 years or so 
though warranty is only 2 years

just get seasonic s12II 520 with eBay coupon for 5300-5400 and forget about PSU for next 9-10 years if not using in a power hungry system.. with 5 year warranry


----------



## mitraark (Jun 30, 2017)

I already purchased Antec VP650PM from MD Computers for Rs4700 all incl.Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 30, 2017)

gta5 said:


> see you have been using seasonic si2II based CX 400 for what ? 6-7 years ?
> 
> 
> antec vp550p has "sleeve bearing fan"and average 5vsb caps ... those are the weak points... still good for 5-6 years or so
> ...



 CX 400 bought in January 2010, VS450 bought in April 2012, both running fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

mitraark said:


> I already purchased Antec VP650PM from MD Computers for Rs4700 all incl.Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


Congrats...


----------

